# How much does mileage bother you?



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im looking at my next car, but they mileage is from 80k to 110k on them. How much difference does it make to you? The car is a sort of performance car, been majority of them have been maintained quite well.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

in a performance car as with any car mileage is an issue. irrespective of how its been maintained its going to be fairly well worn in with 100k on the clocks! that said if its a true enthusiasts car and its been treated to new bushes suspension components along with engine work etc then its not so much of a problem. You will also find high performance cars obviously become more affordable with age/mileage, however allot of people forget they are still very expensive to maintain! and as a result either cut corners or just get their mate to stamp the book.

what is the car you are after??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

depends on the car, and the history...

I would never buy a car with full dealer history for example...

some cars can last, some can't... I look at each in their own merit...

:thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I would never buy a car with full dealer history for example...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Strothow said:


>


why are you confused?!?

have you seen what happens in main dealers?!?

I would much prefer to have specialist history than overpriced fake, YTS "dealer" BS

the way I look at it... right or wrong is that if you take your car to the main dealer, you are an idiot that likes to be conned and pay over the odds for the most basic of things... not big, not clever, and certainly nothing to sell a car with....

:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Dealer services are crap...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> depends on the car, and the history...
> 
> I would never buy a car with full dealer history for example...
> 
> ...


^this.

depends entirely on the car, the fact of the matter is 100k is a lot of miles for some cars, but others that is a drop in the ocean (given that they are both maintained well).


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought my 5 series from BMW used approved (runs away from cuey lol) and for me mileage of higher than 80k is daunting. Mine had 21k.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

what's with all the double posts?!? :lol:

I think there is still a mindset about the 100k mark... and I admit I am the same... I had the chance of getting a S8 with 150k or one with 50k... I picked the later.... 

although my Jeep has well over 100k now, and it still kicks the s**t out of most on the road... :driver: :lol:

as I say, it depends on the car...

:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

There also seems to be a mindset about main dealers too, with the suggestion that they're all crap. I've only had a car for 14 years so I've not been able to get round every single one yet but when I do I'll let you all know what they're like.

FWIW I bought a one owner Focus with 94k on the clock. It had wear reasonable for its age and needed little bits here and there but mechanically it was sound. Had a full dealer history too.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Its a mk4 gsi astra turbo. Not a full performance car lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> There also seems to be a mindset about main dealers too, with the suggestion that they're all crap. I've only had a car for 14 years so I've not been able to get round every single one yet but when I do I'll let you all know what they're like.
> 
> FWIW I bought a one owner Focus with 94k on the clock. It had wear reasonable for its age and needed little bits here and there but mechanically it was sound. Had a full dealer history too.


I don't agree that there is a mindset that main dealers are crap.... most people think that main dealer history is the best... hence why they sell cars with full main dealer history...

although, I think if you do a search on here you will find that there are certainly more issues and moans about main dealers than praise... not saying that is 100% of the population obviously... :lol:

for the A to B'er who doesn't care about cars, then I think they believe main dealers to be the best... for people like me, they know differently...

:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I don't agree that there is a mindset that main dealers are crap.... most people think that main dealer history is the best... hence why they sell cars with full main dealer history...
> 
> although, I think if you do a search on here you will find that there are certainly more issues and moans about main dealers than praise... not saying that is 100% of the population obviously... :lol:
> 
> ...


The issue i find with looking for reviews on the web, particularly forums, is that most of the reviews tend to be negative and posted by people who are looking for help with, or a solution to, a problem or just want to have a moan (fair enough). Who on here bigs up good service from their local main agent, either for a job well done, not washing their car when requested or just good service? Fewer than will ***** about them when something goes wrong. It's only reasonable to expect good service and so nobody makes a big deal of getting good service anymore (IMO, which is just that and not fact).

My main dealer was pretty good - servicing costs were fair, never washed the car, warranty work done without a quibble, etc. Not tried Skoda yet but hoping they will be ok.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

silverback said:


> I bought my 5 series from BMW used approved (runs away from cuey lol) and for me mileage of higher than 80k is daunting. Mine had 21k.


Ah get real, most are just ran in at 80K.

My wifes Toyota has 120k on it, my Volvo has 310k on it and my play BMW has 140k on it. All used and more importantly used properly and always warmed up.

All have just passed MOT's and with super low emissions.

To put it into perspective the MOT man failed a 6 year old 5 series with only 25,000 miles on as it could not pass the emissions, it had only been used as a school run car and shopping car. Either a new engine or scrap.


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

although everyone preffers a low mileage car i had a golf gti turbo with 170k ish and it never missed a beat, as long as its warmed up and gets a good run every so often and is well maintained most cars will last well past 100k these days no bother


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

vickky453 said:


> Its a mk4 gsi astra turbo. Not a full performance car lol


Just so long as it looks in decent nick and drives well, least with a vauxhall the bills wont be huge, I doubt at 110k it has much over 150k ??

I had an se2 coupe and maybe I don't think I would go for the 110k personally.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Mick said:


> ^this.
> 
> depends entirely on the car, the fact of the matter is 100k is a lot of miles for some cars, but others that is a drop in the ocean (given that they are both maintained well).


Correct for instance a volvo t5 for example will take well over 200000 miles, yet shall we say a ford fiesta of the same era i.e. 1996 will struggle to do half the mileage :thumb: My mercedes vito van has 160k onit on a 55 plate. No problems and i have very little service history for it


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Buy with you eyes and ears and ignore the little numbers on the dash


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> The issue i find with looking for reviews on the web, particularly forums, is that most of the reviews tend to be negative and posted by people who are looking for help with, or a solution to, a problem or just want to have a moan (fair enough). Who on here bigs up good service from their local main agent, either for a job well done, not washing their car when requested or just good service? Fewer than will ***** about them when something goes wrong. It's only reasonable to expect good service and so nobody makes a big deal of getting good service anymore (IMO, which is just that and not fact).
> 
> My main dealer was pretty good - servicing costs were fair, never washed the car, warranty work done without a quibble, etc. Not tried Skoda yet but hoping they will be ok.


I agree with you.... people do prefer a good moan to saying nice things, and I think the internet multiplies this massively.... 

I just find main dealers overpriced, and lacking in experienced staff for my type of cars....

look at it this way, let's take my S8... now, when they were brand new, it was a very large, very fast and a massively hi tech car.

actually, today it's still the same, but maybe even less on the roads...

so how many people in the Audi garage have a) knowledge of them, and b) actually worked on them????

I would suggest they are more used to the day to day 'standard' audis... the big sellers (this is not a dig btw)

so if I took mine there, I would be concerned that someone with very little knowledge of this 'type' of car is working on it.... not good IMO...

so I do what I always do, take it to my specialist, that deals with Lambos, Bentleys, Ferraris, Porsche etc etc everyday of his life, and has done so for the last 20 odd years... I actually still change the oil, filters etc etc myself... very easy to do, and something I enjoy.... I go to them when it's a big job, or I have broke something! :lol: 

hope that makes sense! :lol: it does to me anyway....

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm firmly in the main dealer is only good for warranty repairs camp, even then it's a close call between paying for it yourself and getting it done right first time or letting them foot the bill. 99% of the main dealers I've used have been terrible and wouldn't get used again for buying a car or getting any work done. I'd rather do the work myself as I know I'll do it properly.
Mileage isn't that big a concern anymore imho, modern engines will do 200K easily if they have regular oil and fluid changes, the biggest problem areas are bushes and suspension components.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ and being in damp Scotland.... electrics... 

:wall:


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Mileage doesn't bother me really as long as the price reflects it and there is clear evidence of oil changes. It's relatively easy to hear if an engine is knackered and there are other indicators such as smoky exhaust etc. Gearbox whine, diff whine and suspension knocks will all become evident on a test drive. Interior wear and tear is visible as well.

As long as you've got your wits about you there's no reason to end up with a pup. Some of my previous cars have done intergalactic mileage without issues and all I ever do is have them serviced by either a main dealer or specialist garage. I have found that regular oil changes are definitely a main part of keeping things healthy, especially with modern engines.

But, if I was buying a Vauxhall with high mileage I would haggle 500 quid off so I could put it into a specialist garage and get it thoroughly checked, oil & filters changed, Shocks tested, tracking done and brakes fully checked out. Peace of mind basically. And this method has always served me well.

Previous cars, Vauxhall Astra Mk2 Estate SXi. Over 210k when sold. Vauxhall Carlton Estate 3.0 CDx. 416k when sold. Yes, 416k !! and I saw it still on the road in 2008, I sold it in 2000. Jaguar XJ Sovereign 4.0 V8. 267k when sold. Still tight and lovely to drive.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

I was bothered but not anymore.

In March I sold our 2008 120D with 13k on the clock and bought a 2007 Golf GTI with 77k.

Golf was by no means mint but an honest car, all the right service/maintenance items done and recent indepedant servicing which for me is a win.

Got a great deal so saw to all the little issues with my local superb VAG specialist.

The Golf feels 'newer' than the near new 120 and pulls like a train!:thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Most of the German cars I have had have started to feel really good after 75 to 80k. I have had 3 golfs over 100k a boxster to 84k and currently own a TT with 85k and an A6 with 146k. All these cars have been well looked after and have plenty of receipts etc. I personally would buy on condition and if The paperwork is there to back it up. It pretty obvious if the cars been abused. Also the second hand car market is all over the place at the moment so I wouldn't rush into anything, just get out and look at and drive some cars before making a decision.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

as said it more depends on how the car is ..I would rather buy a car with high mileage what has been well looked after and properly serviced, than a low mileage car that has only ever went a few miles every day on the school run


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Ah get real, most are just ran in at 80K.
> 
> My wifes Toyota has 120k on it, my Volvo has 310k on it and my play BMW has 140k on it. All used and more importantly used properly and always warmed up.
> 
> ...


you often see this extreme low mileage cars need as much attention as extreme high mileage versions cant see them writting the engine off though sounds like a sensor lambda maybe is seized ?

I had a 02 fiesta come into me last week with just 14k from new on it the brakes where shot to bits seized on both rears clearly down to lack of use.

my main problem with high mileage cars is the time you go to resell them on if it has high when you bought it work out what your average mileage is and then work out how easy it is going to be sell with an extra 10 / 20k on it without losing a small fortune


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm about to swap my 57 reg 20k mini cooper s in for a 56k 55reg 325i m sport.

I'm more concerned about condition and spec. The Beemer seems spot on, sat nav, xenons, leather. Not worried about the mileage. 

That said 80k would put me off. 56 is ok though an its actually low mileage for its age .


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I had an E46 320d from new and I sold it after ten years with 121k on the clock. It did an avarage of 50 mpg from the day I bought it to the day I sold it. I would conclude that the engine was still good for many Ks miles.

So yes milage can be a concern but my old grandfather used to say, "So long as the body work has no rust and the running gear is all sound a rebuild on the engine is easy."
He used to have his own shop and could rebore engines.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Ah get real, most are just ran in at 80K.
> 
> My wifes Toyota has 120k on it, my Volvo has 310k on it and my play BMW has 140k on it. All used and more importantly used properly and always warmed up.
> 
> ...


dont tell me that,im paranoid enough about the car and parking it lol,let alone it being a bad one haha.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

150k would be the cut off for me on a cheap car but if it was something I was going to put 20k on a year then 100k would be my limit and I think big engined cars take the miles better, I would be more concerned about electrics and poxy filters nowadays and I don't buy into the German is better theory


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I think depending on the year of the car, to the mileage concerned, is going to be a fairly important factor initially. But as other's have suggested, as long as the books stamped, and there is some form of history/receipts for the vehicle; good condition for mileage concerned, there isn't much else to worry about.

I do STILL get concerned myself though when purchasing a high mileage vehicle, as I have to take into consideration the 'saleability' factor when I need to part with it.....but hey, that's just how my mind works - always worried about the future.... :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> depends on the car, and the history...
> 
> I would never buy a car with full dealer history for example...
> 
> ...


Best piece of second hand car buying ever. Never buy one with full main dealer history, they skip and miss far too many things compared to a good specialist that has a reputation to maintain.

As for mileage, go on condition rather than mileage.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Modern engines last along time now and can clock heavy mileage with no issues, best thing to do is give the car a test drive, see the service history, regular oil changes, check the bushes and suspension, plus all the electrics are working.

Check the chassis underneath as well, clutch play, braking give the car a full running over.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

What's the easy way to check bushes etc?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> What's the easy way to check bushes etc?


To be honest i don't know, i would keen to find out this one, i think i went over board being night, i went into to much description, sorry for that.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

mileage doesn't bother me. so long as usual parts that wear out are replaced. my focus had over 100 thousand and was perfect. my BMW 328 coupe was 16 years old with 88,000 and was spot on. in fact, my mate had the same BMW but with 200,000 on it and was just as good. he just had the main bushes etc replaced. 

i agree with the service history from main dealers. Would much rather it was from a specialist. i would never have let a 16yr old apprentice touch my 328. nothing against 16y/o's as they need to start somewhere but for performance cars, definately avoid main dealer. i may be wrong and there are probably some good dealers out there but i wouldn't trust the majority of them.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yup, even my Rover has 274K on it at the minute, still brilliant


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

A service history tells you very little, just when the oil was changed or when someone had work done on the car. It doesn tell you that someone reved the nuts off the car trying to warm it up quicker or drove like the devil was on his tail every day. Its a paperwork sales patter from the dealer, buy from us and get full service history, its value on a modern car is what you want to believe shrouded and cloaked by dealer mystery and an excuse to sell it for more or offer less to someone who had the same work done by a non dealer during trade in...


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Tbh there are good and bad main dealers and specialists its just finding them normally the fact that at the dealers you get to talk to sales staff not the mechanic gets me. Friend had a black gsi turbo got rid because needed subframe bushes doing very expensive job engine out and few other things wrong always was not cheap to run atall. My old played about with ph1 rs clio gave that gsi a rite whooping it was stage 1 tunned with vxr turbo. You will always get more for a car on paper when dealer stamped and well looked after.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> What's the easy way to check bushes etc?


I normally have all the windows down listening for any clunks etc when I'm driving, plus I'll get under the car and try and eyeball as many of them as I can...

not sure if that's "correct" but that's what I do! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

It was a Rover that changed my mind about high mileage cars when i bought an N reg when it was nearly 3 years old. It had 90k miles on (so very high mileage for age but the price reflected that).

Head cracked even though i religiously checked the oil and coolant. 
Got that fixed and clutch went on the way home from garage.
Got that fixed and power steering went.
All this in the first 6 months of ownership. Bodywork and interior were immaculate but the mechanics of it were a nightmare.
That put me off Rovers full stop and i havent had a high mileage car since.

My husband says his 3 year old Audi feels the best it ever has and that has nearly 70k on it


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

My golf I just sold had 140k on and been serviced at a specialist nearly all it's life, and the audi I have now has been serviced at main dealer all it's life with 97k on

Both drive excellently but I think for 140k the golf pulled better & just felt more mechanically looked after


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, after all this , Ive decided on a car i dont even know the mileage of! :lol:

http://www.migweb.co.uk/forums/cars-sale/487429-mk4-astra-gsi.html


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

A friend of mine used to own this car i think in bunley


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> depends on the car, and the history...
> 
> I would never buy a car with full dealer history for example...
> 
> ...


100% agree. They dont care about your car at all, they just want to do the job as fast as possible with the cheapest parts, employees for the most about of money.

Ford are a classic example. Cant solve a random stalling problem on my focus, they was built by them and they are expert technicians, or so i keep being told....

I would much rather buy a car from an enthusiast that you know has been looked after by them with quality parts.

I have owned a few cars with 80, 90 100k on the clock, and they have all be perfect, all turbo, all performance.

Then I bought a 03 Cupra R with 51k and it was the most unreliable car I have had. and guess what, full SEAT service history....


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

All I will say about main dealers is that there is a reason that sump plugs and brake caliper bolts (and others) are odd sizes (16mm/7mm hex/spline drive etc).

To make the job harder than it appears for the average joe. Not that the job is hard. They are all easy that is why Main dealers employ fitters not mechanics.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I agree with you.... people do prefer a good moan to saying nice things, and I think the internet multiplies this massively....
> 
> I just find main dealers overpriced, and lacking in experienced staff for my type of cars....
> 
> ...


I honestly believe that no dealer or independent can be judged before they're put to the test.
I've used an independent who was VERY friendly, bent over backwards to help but actually ended up doing more harm than good, another independent who was very helpful and rectified his efforts but actually were rather careless and never really fixed the problem, another independent who has so far been faultless and I will return.

I've also used some terrible main dealers (both BMW dealers IME) and had ****-poor service from a VW main dealer but very good service from another VW main dealer in the same group. Likewise the Ford dealer next to my old office was awful but the other dealership in their group was very, very good. I find most dealers now offer a fixed price service for cars over a certain age (usually 4 years) and I could get my car serviced at a main agent and a stamp in the book for a cost that I couldn't justify getting my hands dirty over and above the price of the oil and all of the filters. Plus I got a stamp in the book, which is not imporant to some, but might mean the difference in somebody buying my car or another one.

I've had low mileage cars that have had issues and high mileage cars that haven't and vice versa. My mk3 Mondeo (bought a year old with 16k), my 118d (company car from new) and my wife's mk5 Golf (bought a year old with 13k) both had a new flywheel and clutch kit before they hit 40k. My 94k Focus diesel was still going strong, although for all I know it had had a new DMF at some point in its life, not detailed in the history as it was a company car in its previous life and, other than the stamps in the book, there was no real history to speak of presumably because the fleet manager kept all of the bills and documents. The greatest argument for a high miler is that lots of problems that may be come evident in a car's earlier life may be well sorted by the time you come to own the car as the miles are piled on. The arguments against are that, bills or FSH or otherwise, an engine might be good for 1,000,000 miles but there's nothing to suggest that the other components are or that the car won't just fall apart around the engine. The history doesn't tell you that the car hasn't been ragged from cold or the oil not topped up until the last minute or it's been driven over the same pothole twice a day for the last three years. An FSH does offer some comfort that the previous owner has at least tried to make an effort and if you have a car that goes wrong, and you go looking for a goodwill gesture from the manufcturer towards sorting our an expensive problem, my personal belief is the FSH will go someway towards smoothing the path to discount.

At the end of the day, every car is different. You might know everything there is to know about a particular car but if you're especially unlucky you could still end up with a pup.


----------

